# Anyone Else Order the New 6S or 6S+?



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Yes, I was one of those up at midnight frantically relaunching the Apple Store app till I was able to get in and order my new phone. I got the phone I wanted (6S+ Rose Gold 64 GB) and should have it on the launch day. In my defense this is only my 3rd iPhone or smart phone of any kind EVER! I had the first one forever then finally upgraded to the 5 three years ago. So I am not on to jump on every new bandwagon 

I chose now cause of the camera mainly. I sold my old point and shoot because I just wasn't using it much, my phone had become my convenient camera. As a professional photographer, the option for a 12 mega pixel (equivalent to my last pro SLR the 5D) was huge. I also wanted the bigger screen, I am tired of squinting!

So who else has ordered or is planning too? Which one?

Also got my case (of course) this cutie.. semi clear case by rifle paper co... note: I photoshopped it to see what it might look like with the rose gold. I wanted something that would not completely hide the finish.










https://riflepaperco.com/shop/phone-cases/


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Love that case!  

I have a 6 Plus.  Don't feel need to upgrade to an S.  It is only my 3rd smart phone -- 3G, 4S, and now 6 Plus.  The camera on my phone IS my camera.  One thing I can't figure out / don't understand -- with everything that Apple invents / makes / designs, why not a non-glare screen on iPhones, Watches, etc.??    What's the problem with that?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

After years as a user of Android Smart phones, I ordered an iPhone 6s Plus. Just for fun, I bought a gold one, though the color will probably end up being hidden by a case.

I like phones with large screens (Current phone is a Galaxy Note 3, of similar size to the Plus), but I actually think the Plus version is a bit too large! However, the standard iPhone is much too small for my tastes, so Plus it is for me. I bought a cheap and boring case at Best Buy (actually designed for the "old" 6 Plus) to use as an expedient while I decide what kind of cover I want to use permanently.  It is clear, so gives me a chance to decide if the gold color is something I want to flaunt or cover up.

I am actually going to sign up for the Apple program where you get a new phone every year. Remembering that it includes AppleCare, the price difference over just buying a phone from the carrier and making payments is not large.  I am one of those who just likes to have the latest phone!

I am an avid amateur photographer, so will enjoy the better camera. Until the very latest generations, Android phones have typically not had the good cameras used by iPhones. My phone camera has and will be just an emergency expedient however; if I expect to have something to photograph, I carry something pocketable but better (Sony RX100).

I've had a "mixed marriage" as far as my tech, using an iPad for several years now but preferring Android phones. Just using one system will make things simpler.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I think you will like the size Hooded, it is so slim and light. My Mom has the 6+ and it is great. Something big enough to actually read a book on if I'm without my kindle! So excited...

and Sandpiper... that case is for your phone actually they have a lot of pretty ones. However I caution against buying via Amazon, it seems there is a counterfeiter selling them there!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm not too much into cases. Plain and simple pretty much. Need it to look well with this --


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Amazon had this simple OtterBox case for $28, so I went ahead and ordered it. Not stylish or classy, but it should do the job. I'm concerned it may be too bulky for everyday use, but when traveling, I really like the heftier Defender case I have for my iPad Air. This may trim the bulk enough for everyday use.

I had a fright this afternoon. Just out of curiosity Apple Store website to look at my order status. I was told there was no order for my account in the last 90 days. This even though I had an email confirming my appointment to pick my phone up on release day. I decamped to the car to go to the real Apple Store and ask about it. The first person I talked to was baffled and tried to come up with reasons that I thought ordered one but hadn't, yet still had a confirmation email. The second person explained that I have an appointment to pick one up, and there will definitely be a phone of the correct type waiting for me, but technically I don't have an order. I guess this is OK, but I would sure like to see an order!

Picking up at the store seems to be the only way to use the new Apple payment plan for now.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Okay, I was wrong. Clearly, this is the cover to have. Anyone sporting an iPhone 6s without one of these will have clearly branded themselves as a loser....


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Amazon had this simple OtterBox case


That looks like the model I got for my iPhone 6 a few months ago. I like it. It's the third case I tried for the phone, and the one that I may stay with. Maybe it would be nicer with a flip cover, but sometimes the covers are a nuisance.

Mike


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Okay, I was wrong. Clearly, this is the cover to have. Anyone sporting an iPhone 6s without one of these will have clearly branded themselves as a loser....


The case is for the 6 and 6 Plus -- not new 6S generation. (Or maybe they are the same size?) The four reviews sure sound like they were written by the same person.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> The case is for the 6 and 6 Plus -- not new 6S generation. (Or maybe they are the same size?) The four reviews sure sound like they were written by the same person.


and none are verified purchases....


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> The case is for the 6 and 6 Plus -- not new 6S generation. (Or maybe they are the same size?) The four reviews sure sound like they were written by the same person.


 The 6S generation is along lines of 2/10 of a millimeter larger than the original 6 generation. My understanding is that most cases will fit both. Caveat emptor, though...

I had figured the food case for a gag item that would be used a handful of times over a day or two, and though I did watch the one video review, I didn't really pay much attention to the text of the reviews, or to the reviewers. But that is a very suspicious, isn't it? I don't think I've seen things so flagrant before. At least outside of Kindle book reviews!  I was sufficiently amused by the gag that I have actually ordered one of these food cases, just to use as a gag a few times. After I have "used" it, I will post my own authentic review.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

This is an old thread.  I just bought my first ever smart phone about 2 weeks ago. It's the iphone 6s in rose gold.  I decided I need it for low-cost car service apps when subway service is down late at night when I finish work.  (Had a bad experience one night a few weeks ago.)

Had to laugh at the comments here about "only the 3rd iphone . . ." This is my first.

I don't make a lot of calls and I'd had a simple phone for that with Virgin Mobile for $20 every 90 days. Now I'm with Verizon and find the cost pretty outrageous.  I am starting with 1G data per month. Still very expensive.  I was shocked when I first looked into it and saw that the phone itself was $650 for 6s 16 GB.  I got the 64GB, so it's $750 over 2 years.  They know people are hooked and will pay an unlimited $$$$$$.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I've never made a lot of calls on my cell phones either.  Just not a telephone talker.  And I don't want to end up getting a lot of spam, robo calls, etc. either so I'm careful who I call and any calls I answer.  Same about texts.  I use the phones mostly for the cameras.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> I was shocked when I first looked into it and saw that the phone itself was $650 for 6s 16 GB. I got the 64GB, so it's $750 over 2 years. They know people are hooked and will pay an unlimited $$$$$$.


Apple isn't the only one that wants big dollars. Samsung wants $750 for a 64gig Galaxy S6 phone if you buy it outright from them. And the S7 64g model is at $1,200 right now. Of course, the S7 is brand-new so the scalpers are out in full force.

Of course, one difference is that you can buy a discounted Samsung phone if you look around, not so much with Apple.

Mike


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I know a few people who have bought older iphones used.

My brother Paul had a Samsung, one of the 6" models from about 2 years ago. I could have taken that when he died, but at the time I didn't think I wanted a smart phone (thinking mainly about data plan charges).  My brother Stan asked me if I wanted it. Maybe I could have traded it in at Verizon. I think Stan took it; not sure if he sold it, gave it away or still has it.

The Verizon salesman said that iphones were the easiest to learn for new smart phone users.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Other than my Fire tablet, I'm all Apple.  (I do have both Apple TV and Fire TV.)  I'd say all Apple devices are easy to learn.  I was kinda anxious when I switched from PCs to Macs in February '10.  No problem.  Got the hang of it after only a day or two.


----------

